

Elon Musk Interview - ryanx435
http://www.esquire.com/features/americans-2012/elon-musk-interview-1212

======
nk421
Pretty cool

~~~
sounds
I like the article both for its in-depth biographical content and also for its
attempt to paint Musk in an other-than-glowing light.

Of course, I think the author fails; I sense the bias to portray Musk as
unaware of the PR cost of astronauts dying – and I still can't help but see
through that to the unbelievable achievements Musk has already completed and
the amazing promise of what he's trying to do.

